# Von Wav Datei mit Morsecode in Morsecode als Textdatei



## spechtb (9. Okt 2013)

Hallo alle zusammen,
da ich neu hier bin, hoffe ich, das ich meine Frage im richtigen Bereich gestellt habe.

Ich hätte gerne von euch einen Denkansatz, wie ich an das Problem rangehen muss. 

Ich möchte eine Wav Datei mit aufgezeichnetem Morsecode oder eine Eingabe über Microphon analysieren und herausfinden, wo jetzt die kurzen und langen Signale des Morsecodes sind. 

Also wie kann ich die Sound Daten, die ich mit dem JAVA Sound API in einen Array geschrieben habe, am besten und einfachsten analysieren? 

Am Ende möchte ich das Array nach der Analyse so interpretieren, dass ich eine Textdatei erzeuge, in der die Morsezeichen stehen. 

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## DrZoidberg (9. Okt 2013)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du die Daten mit AudioInputStream.read eingelesen hast. Dann sollten jeweils 2 Byte einem Sample entsprechen.
Erstmal würde ich das byte Array in ein short oder int Array umwandeln, wobei jeweils 2 byte zu einem Wert zusammengefasst werden.
Dann könntest du die Lautstärke bestimmen indem du jeweils ein paar Werte aus dem Array liest und den Mittelwert bestimmst (dabei Math.abs verwenden, sonst kommt immer ungefähr 0 raus).


----------



## spechtb (10. Okt 2013)

Danke für den Denkansatz, werde mal versuchen, ob ich das umsetzten kann.


----------

